# ¿Gentoo es dificil?

## amulet_linux

Yo también uso Gentoo. Y Gentoo me ha hecho pensar que no existe en el mundo ni lo fácil, ni lo dificil, sino lo que puedes hacer. Y si haces el esfuerzo adecuado el tiempo adecuado, podrás conseguirlo.  

Porque he visto que muchos dicen que les cuesta trabajo, otros que no lograron mantenerlo, otros que no pudieron instalarlo. Eso es como para quedarte a pensar. 

Yo diría que es fácil, pero no en el sentido de Ubuntu, sino en su propio sentido. Pero la verdad, siendo honestos y objetivos.

¿Es fácil, o dificil? ¿Que opinan? 

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

creo que todos coincidiremos en que gentoo no es el típico sistema que se instala a base de clicks y que tampoco es un sistema con bonitas interfaces gráficas para su manejo diario.

Gentoo además exige que el usuario lea la documentación ( handbook y demás) pero la mayoría de usuarios esperan que algo se instale y se pueda manejar sin muchos dolores de cabeza.

Así que si, y partiendo de estas premisas, gentoo es dificil para lo que la mayoria de los usuarios esperan de un sistema linux en mi opinión. O bueno, por lo menos poco atractivo.

saluetes

----------

## ek balam

si no fuera por la comunidad, nos sería poco menos que imposible a varios   :Laughing: 

----------

## pelelademadera

no es dificil, es para el que algo sabe, no trates con gentoo de entrada porque vas a tener problemas,

arch creo que es un buen antecesor a gentoo, y usar la consola es fundamental

----------

## agdg

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> arch creo que es un buen antecesor a gentoo, y usar la consola es fundamental

 Estoy con pelelademadera, Arch es una excelente distribución, y al igual que gentoo te ofrece un control casi absoluto de tu sistema. Use Arch durante uno o dos años y siempre me encanto su sencillez.

Respecto al tema del hilo, tampoco le veo mucho sentido. Esta claro que desde el punto de vista del usuario gentoo no es difícil, sino varias veces lo siguiente. gentoo no esta pensada para quien quiere algo que salga funcionando solo, sino para quien quiere, de forma sencilla y cómoda, tener un control absoluto de su sistema.

----------

## JotaCE

Si me permiten mi opinión.... estoy de acuerdo con que Gentoo no es que sea dificil, si no que necesita lectura para poder instalarlo y mantenerlo! tengo servidores que tienen mas de 5 años operando y siguen operando!

Si puedo decir que Gentoo no es para cualquiera! hay que dedicarle mucho tiempo y estudio!

----------

## natrix

Personalmente considero a Gentoo una distro difícil, no porque sea difícil en el sentido estricto de la palabra, sino porque no es intuitivo. En la cultura computacional tradicional parece ser que lo que no es intuitivo se lo considera complicado; como leí más arriba "no se basa en clicks". Antes de pasarme a esta distro estuve foreando por la web para saber mejor que tal era y en todos los casos la consideraban una de las distros más complicadas.

Por otro lado, un amigo usa Sabayon y debo decir que es interesante ya que facilita mucho el manejo de portage, es como que permite “personalizar que tanto se quiere personalizar”. Me parece un buen escalón antes de subir a gentoo.

Pero volviendo al tema. ¿Qué sería una distro difícil? ¿Conocen alguna? Me gustaría saber más sobre otras distros   :Smile: 

----------

## ensarman

Gentoo es una distro para gene con conocimientos. no es una distro facil de usar, es mas dificli que archlinux por ejemplo. pero muchos la usamos por la capacidad de personalizacion que uno puede obtener...

Archlinux es una distro te dificultad media-dificil. pero no tatnto como gentoo.

lo que quiero decir es que los usuarios de gentoo son mas exclusivos, porque sabemos mas que el resto   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ensarman

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Personalmente considero a Gentoo una distro difícil, no porque sea difícil en el sentido estricto de la palabra, sino porque no es intuitivo. En la cultura computacional tradicional parece ser que lo que no es intuitivo se lo considera complicado; como leí más arriba "no se basa en clicks". Antes de pasarme a esta distro estuve foreando por la web para saber mejor que tal era y en todos los casos la consideraban una de las distros más complicadas.
> 
> Por otro lado, un amigo usa Sabayon y debo decir que es interesante ya que facilita mucho el manejo de portage, es como que permite “personalizar que tanto se quiere personalizar”. Me parece un buen escalón antes de subir a gentoo.
> 
> Pero volviendo al tema. ¿Qué sería una distro difícil? ¿Conocen alguna? Me gustaría saber más sobre otras distros  

 

Linux From scratch

----------

## i92guboj

Escribir cuatro comandos de apenas una docena de caracteres cada uno no es difícil. 

Lo complicado es encontrar algo en el maldito menú de chrome a base de clics, o en un escritorio plagado de iconos.   :Twisted Evil: 

La cuestión es si tienes ganas de aprender algo o si te conformas con tu "master degree on clics and the 'next' button". Cuando yo empecé con el tema de la informática, todo el mundo se aprendía los comandos de MSDOS sin rechistar, y creedme, la gente tenía menos problemas que ahora con la informática. Hasta el usuario más burro sabía lo que estaba haciendo.

----------

## ensarman

i92guboj si te creo... pero fíjate, mientras en DOS eran algo de 20 básicos comandos en linux son como 200.

nosotros usamos Gentoo porque es persnoalizable, este termina siendo facil cuando terminas de instalar. porque me acuerdo cuando configuré mi compilé mi primer kernel personalizado en Debian. fueron noches enteras de compilaciones y kernel panics. fue dificil pero fue un reto a superar. por eso digo que es dificil desde compilar el kernel hasta entender las USEs.

----------

## natrix

Gentoo no tiene nada de malo, el problema es que la tendencia actual del usuario medio apunta en sentido contrario al espíritu gentooniano. El usuario tipo le interesa revisar su correo y escribir algo en “word”; el usuario medio no le interesa profundizar en un OS aunque sea excelente. Comúnmente se prefiere lo "sencillo" (la ametralladora de clicks) aunque eso signifique pagar una licencia, prefieren pagar antes de aprender.

De las personas con las que trato, nadie leería un manual de un OS. Tampoco leen un README de un soft al menos que termine en txt. Y si el soft es para consola dicen que “lo que baje no anda”. La tendencia está cada vez más pronunciada hacia el click: no sé si alguien lo noto pero de a poco se está anulando el botón derecho del mouse para poder hacer todo con un “touch”, Win8 y Unity son ejemplos de esto.

En mi opinión, gentoo cada vez va a ser más complicado para el usuario común. Pero aquellos que busquen calidad van a terminar con encontrarse con gentoo.

----------

## ensarman

tu opinión es muy objetiva, concuerdo mucho con tu opinión, así como no existe el éxito sin un fuerte trabajo previo, no existe un reputación sin haberla construido, no existe un SO personalizado y de calidad sin tener que aprender!!! aunque eso signifique habernos leído muchos manuales y entendido muchas cosas que el usuario común no tendría la valentía de hacer.

no todos nos aventamos a aprender. para muchos les es complicado y les da pereza. no todos somos apasionadamente curiosos

Y como dice Albert Einstein: "Nunca consideres el estudio una obligación, sino como una oportunidad para penetrar en el bello y y maravilloso mundo del saber"

----------

## natrix

Haciendo un poco de off-topic!!

Ensarman mencionó a “Linux From scratch” como una distro difícil. Estuve hojeando un poco su handbook y realmente se ve rudo.

Alguien lo instaló? Me dio la impresión que es muy semejante a Gentoo instalado desde Stage1. Puede ser o es solo mi percepción?

Algún día lo voy a hacer el intento de instalarlo en una VM a ver qué tal es. Mientras me quedo con nuestro gentoo   :Smile: 

----------

## gringo

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Haciendo un poco de off-topic!!
> 
> Ensarman mencionó a “Linux From scratch” como una distro difícil. Estuve hojeando un poco su handbook y realmente se ve rudo.
> 
> Alguien lo instaló? Me dio la impresión que es muy semejante a Gentoo instalado desde Stage1. Puede ser o es solo mi percepción?
> ...

 

yo usé LFS durante una eṕoca ( de hecho creo que tengo una máquina por ahi que aún lo tiene instalado) y bueno, no sé como es hoy en día, cuando lo usé yo era bastante mas complejo que gentoo, empezando por que no había un gestor de paquetes y había que instalar todo a pelo. No tiene nada de malo tampoco pero si que requiere conocimientos sobre como funciona el "auto-hell" y las instalaciones en linux. 

La documentación magnífica por cierto, si alguien quiere aprender como funciona linux a pelo, esta es la distro a elegir creo yo.

saluetes

----------

## skyark

Hay que definir que es facil y que es dificil y el precio que conlleva eso.

Si es dificil comparado con que ¿X?.

Es dificil comparado con Ubuntu

En instalación.

Es facil comparado con Ubuntu

En configuración.

Es solo un ejemplo todo tiene su precio.

Estoy conciente que es dificil y me gusta pagar el precio de la dificultad para obtener todo el control de mi PC que estoy dispuesto a controlar.

Si me preguntan si es dificil de usar diria que si comparado con el promedio de distribuciones linux para el uso promedio de un usuario.

----------

## ZaPa

joder @i92guboj..... que gran mensaje parece que lo haya escrito yo jajaja...

Me desespera el tener un menu con 500 opciones y no encontrar la que necesito! prefiero  como bien dice i92guboj, aprender los comandos que asi estoy seguro de lo que estoy haciendo.ñ

Un saludo!

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> tu "master degree on clics and the 'next' button". 

 

Y como falle algo pues ya están desesperados y sin saber que hacer.

----------

## klamardo

yo uso gento .. creo que desde finales del 2001 con no pocos server funcionando repartidos por ahis.

en workstation es mi unica distro .. en lo posible al dia .. ha sobrevivido varias super actualizaciones desde chroot y mudaje interno sin mayores dramas

en la parte server's .. uno que otro problemilla, estables a morir en server's algunas dificultades para integrar sistemas  pensados para debian/ubuntu por lo que he tenido que ir decantandome ultimanente en el area server's ( al menos a los nuevos ) a debian.

claro que si no fuera por gentoo .. instalaciones remotas via live cd's, chroot, stages4 y similares no habria aprendido de otra manera ... muchos de mis server en debian/gentoo ni los he visto alguna vez .. casi todos instalados via  comandos en remoto ... casi todas esas maquinas a mas de 300km de distancia.

----------

## acidrums4

Lo difícil es instalarlo, pero la recompensa es el aprendizaje. No sólo aprender sobre GNU/Linux sino sobre la máquina sobre la que se instala.

Me atrevería a decir que es muy sencillo mantenerlo, incluso más que otras distribuciones; siempre y cuando se sigue una rutina saludable.

Cuando algo deja de funcionar por alguna razón (se me viene a la cabeza algo que no he podido solucionar aún y es que desde que me pasé a systemd no he podido lograr que se conecte a alguna red wifi) lo difícil no es el "arreglo" en sí (que casi que por presentimiento sé que debe ser una bobada, algo muy sencillo), sino encontrar el arreglo. Me refiero a la documentación o la ayuda.

----------

